# NO Internet connection MID M729 Android Tablet PC



## Jaxie (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a 4.0 MID M729 Android Tablet PC, I am unable to connect to the internet. My internet button is in the On position and i have used my password to complete the steps to be on-line. I first go into settings and then touch Wi-Fi and make sure it is on, then i select my network and nothing happens, I then select PPP0E settings where i can then see my user name, and the space for my password, and i also see connect. I select password again it says cancel or ok. I press ok and it takes me back to the initial setting screen. I put in my password again but there is no button to accept it or execute my action. When i push and touch everything that could possibly connected to this problem i get a error message Webpage not available. "The webpage at http://www.bbc.co.uk/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address. Suggestions = Make sure you have a data connection = Reload this webpage later = Check the address you entered. I never entered a web page address of (bbc) at anytime. Please Help Me get through this mess. I appreciate it. Thank YOu.


----------

